# Church Membership in the Worship Service



## Miller (Jun 7, 2010)

When a person goes from being a non-communicate member to a communicate member should that be part of the worship service? How does it fit into the regulative principle? How does it fit into the dialogical principle?


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 7, 2010)

In some presbyterian denominations, the communicate members takes vows in front of the congregation.

Oaths and vows are an aspect of worship, regulated by Scripture.



> THE WESTMINSTER CONFESSION OF FAITH
> 
> CHAP. XXI. - Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day.
> 
> ...


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 7, 2010)

Baptist have historically included the reception of members in the public worship of the church. We refer to it as extending the _"right hand of fellowship"_ (Gal. 2:9). The practice varies from church to church. Some use membership vows, some will corporately recite the Church Covenant, and some churches will ask the potential members to give a brief testimony of their conversion. Then generally, the whole congregation will come by welcome the new brother with a hand shake or hug. In our church I will have the new members stand with me at the front door of the church as the people leave and they can greet them on the way out. Needless to say, I think its a fine practice.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 8, 2010)

We would welcome new members into fellowship (with the 'right hand') before a communion service.


----------



## Miller (Jun 8, 2010)

What would be an example in scripture of oaths and vows being taken in worship?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jun 8, 2010)

Miller said:


> What would be an example in scripture of oaths and vows being taken in worship?


 
Check the Scripture proofs for the WSC Ch. 21: Deut. 6:13, Nehemiah 10:29, 2 Cor. 1:23, Psalm 116:14, Isaiah 19:21 for starters.


----------

